# Sudden Oto Death Syndrome?



## Ajxackt (Jun 8, 2015)

We have recently bought three oto catfish to add to our two already in our ten gallon. One died of stress the first night. Down to four. We noticed one about two days later looked dead (laying on its side, not moving), went to scoop it up and it swam away!
So, we captured it and put it in a qt. It lasted about two days after that. It would be fine, then just fall on its side. It died. Down to three.
Found one dead on its side. Down to two.
Now one of our other ones is also displaying the same symtpoms. We watched him swiming, latched onto the glass and then just gave up, laying on its back.
Do you guys know what is going on?
Tank size: 10 gallons, heated to 80F and filtered with two Whisper 10i.
Tank mates: Two stupid loaches that killed themselves, now three ling finned zebra danio with two oto.
Water parameters: we get our wayer tested a petco and our water is perfect every time we bring it. 'Best water I have seen in a long time."
Symptoms: Oto will lay on side/back as if dead, then rouse when messed with. Will be swimming fine, sucking on glass, then fall over and lay still. No visible damage or discoloration.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

How did you acclimate them? Next time you get your water tested, be sure to ask for the actual readings not it looks good. Usually, there are still problems with the parameters. How often do you do water changes? What is your pH? Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## Ajxackt (Jun 8, 2015)

The rank is fully cycled, yes. I will remember next time we go to get numbers. Multiple people have told us that our water is perfect, but who knows? Our pH is slightly acidic, that much i know. We do about 10-15% water changes weekly, adding in tetra aquasafe plus as a dechlorinator.
We spent about two hours acclimating them. First, we let them float to adjust to temperature, then over the time of about two hours we added in water from the main tank into the bag, nearly filling the bag. We scooped them out of the bag and put them in the water. All but one gained their color back from transport stress and immediately latched onto something.
We have had oto before, for a long time, and never had this problem. They were doing perfect for weeks before showing symptoms.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmm I honestly don't know then. I am guessing it is your water, can't be sure till ya get the numbers though. Maybe you could bump up the water changes to 25%a week in case it is ammonia


----------



## Ajxackt (Jun 8, 2015)

Ammonia isn't a problem. We have seachem ammonia constant detector and the only times we had ammonia problems, it showed us. Looking at the test strips from previous water checks, we have zero ammonia. We had none when we went last time.
We are not sure what is going on, but when i looked up, people said they are weak and travel is sometimes really bad for them and they don't recover. I wonder if that is what happened.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes it sounds like that is the problem then. Also, I read you had test strips. Those aren't really recommended because they aren't accurate. Most of us use the App Master Test Kit that has liquid tests that are extremely accurate.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Ajxackt said:


> We are not sure what is going on, but when i looked up, people said they are weak and travel is sometimes really bad for them and they don't recover. I wonder if that is what happened.


Don't feel bad, all oto's are collected from the wild and are very delicate. They really aren't that easy of a fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

MikeG14 said:


> Don't feel bad, all oto's are collected from the wild and are very delicate. They really aren't that easy of a fish.


+1 this ^
You're lucky to get a 50% survival rate on otos even when you thoroughly examine them at the store and get ones that don't look emaciated.
btw Mike (sorry tangent) hows Signmund?


----------

